

Startup Paedae offers trip to space. Unique signing bonus for talented engineer. - PixelPusher
http://paedae.com/space/

======
loceng
I wonder if this is more of a way to delay when paying out a bonus?

~~~
PixelPusher
According to the article, this is completely separate from the cash bonus.

